# Leupold RX-1300i TBR Rangefinder For Sell



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I won this last week. It hasn't been opened. Looking to sell it. $220 obo. Text or call at 801-232-4971































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

